# Aconite



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone have any feedback for this herb?

Info on it is rather sparse, but found the following:

What is Aconite made from?

* A poisonous plant

return to top

What brings on an Aconite state?

* Exposure to cold, dry winds
* Shock or fright

return to top

What are its Key uses?

* Acute infections with sudden onset, such as fevers, colds, coughs, eye inflammation, throat or nose symptoms.
* The remedy is also given for fear or panic attacks and restlessness,
* Numbness or tingling


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

are you suggesting that this might be a remedy for dp? because it sounds like it's poisonous and should be avoided.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

No It's very unlikely to help with DP but has been used to help with physical symptoms of anxiety. But you are correct in high doses it is poisonous.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

As in the homeopathic remedy? I've tried it. It didn't do anything for me, but at the time I was really bad and my emotions had to come out, if you see what I mean. 
I might try it again though.
Are you taking it now?


----------

